# Remedy For Our Lives ! (olfactory reference syndrome) (toxic shame) (patm)



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

First of all guys and girls 

My name is Alex, I'm from Russia and I was struggling with one of the worst cases in the history psychiatry - olfactory reference syndrome or as we called it by ourself on our forum - PATM (People Allergic to Me) - or here its TOXIC SHAME.

(There are 5 my messages combined in one)

What is PATM?

Basically - We felt that we are capable of somehow make others people to start to cough, scratch their noses, clear their throaths just in our presence. Its piercing to the heart in case of socializing and living your life. We thinked that maybe we have sewer and rotten smell all the time coming from us and because of that people have those kind of reactions. We saw everywhere white fibers flying around us. A lot of us were like electro magnetic disruptors. The lights at lampost can easilly blink off because of us. We thought that maybe we have some virus, which is unknown, a parasite, a bug. So we began to start diets, get a lot of restrictions to our lives. A lot of pills, probiotics, antibiotics, antidepressants, vitamins, basically all you can do, some of us (I myself did that) even tried hydrogen peroxide in a very small amount in our water to try to kill that virus inside

I was always on the side of those people who thought about PATM as a disease in some kind of biological virus, or any kind of electromagnetic shield disruption. I was always against psychological idea of PATM. I was so wrong 

PLEASE LISTEN TO THIS VERY CAREFULLY, THIS VOICE YOU ARE HEARING, WHEN YOU READING THIS MESSAGE - IS YOUR GUARDIAN ANGEL, WHO WILL HELP YOU GET RID OF PATM 

This is my last post on this forum, because I have found a cure, easiest and simplest as it could be. Now I will explain why this is my last comment. This whole forum is basically working against all of us. We, PATMers, are really just poor stupid people as it seems really =( I am so upset that I lost more than 2 years fighting against something outerworld, when the only one I should fought was only me. The real problem is that when we read something here, we interpetiate it in our life. Viruses, bugs, some sort of demonic thing, diets and so on. We think too much, and the only thing we really capable of bringing to our mind for about 90% of our time is PATM. We configurated ourselfs so freakly negative, that simply made ourself ill with this thing (It explains two things: new symptoms of newcomers, and then our similarities in symptoms afterwards - when we read about them and think the whole time and trying to find symptoms ANYWHERE) This forum is really a big threat - I want the only thing - That there will be only my comment in the whole thread - You will understand everything, just read more 

I was searching through my whole idea about deep breathing and how it helps. The only thing that it was really working for the time being - It was great interuptor for my (and yours) brain. We concentrated on breathing and dislocated some of negative ideas of PATM on breathing so that our poisoned brain could get some rest. YOU WILL NEVER GONNA RECOVER IF YOU CONTINUE TO THINK ABOUT PATM. YOU DONT NEED UVB, DONT NEED DEEP BREATHING, SPORTS, DIETS AND SO ON TO BRING PATM TO ITS FINAL DEFEAT. Its so simple really, that I was laughing very hard when I felt absolute enlightment afterwards. So simple, yet so hard for us. BECAUSE ! WE GOT OURSELVES SO DEEP IN BAD THOUGHTS IN WHICH WERE TARGETING ONLY OURSELVES. We were created and born not for thinking about that crap, we should evolve, we should feel happy, we should do something good and think about only good ways. Now I want to stop at this moment, because some of those guys here were saying about exact same thing and I didnt get a clue and didnt catch an idea. We are really intelligent person, only intelligent person can get itself in so deep crap as PATM Really, we are very clever, I'm Russian, but I learned English for Defeating PATM So freaking funny The whole idea is that the center of our thoughts was always PATM, we should change it immediately, It can bring everything bad to us. Dont try any advice on this thread, just read my message very precisely and try to undertsand, I will help you in PM if you have any questions. 

I DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE SOME OF THOSE GUYS WHO SAYS THINK POSITIVE AND SO ON ! NOT AT ALL ! I'M GIVING YOU EXACT WORDS, EXACT ADVICE TO FIGHT AGAINST PATM. I DIDNT GO TO PSYCHOLOGIST, I FIGURED IT OUT ON MY OWN ! 

Right now, remember about that voice of yours (guardian angel) I was talking about up there. 

Say to yourself clearly in your mind, so that it can easilly be heard by yourself, in your mind, dont say it out loud no need to right now 

These words 

- I feel myself perfect 
- I am so beautiful 
- I am so healthy 
- I look so fine 
- I am happy 
- I'm the happiest person in the world 
- I love you people 
- Everything is allright 

These words have magical power in them, for the whole day living repeat in your mind some of those words - You can even create some on your own. I think you got the whole idea. Now principal number one - FORGET EVERYTHING ABOUT PATM, AND EVERYTHING YOU WERE ENCOUNTERED BEFORE IN YOUR LIFE, EVERYTHING ON THIS FORUM. DONT AVOID MY COMMENT AT ANY COST. REMEMBER - I WAS THE ONE AGAINST PSYCHOLOGICAL SIDE OF ILLNESS. 

Now principal number two - IF YOU FEEL THAT PATM THOUGHTS OR SOME SITUATIONS BRING YOU BACK TO WHERE YOU START - IMMEDIATELY SAY IN YOUR MIND CLEARLY - "I FEEL MYSELF SO GOOD, LIFE IS CRYSTAL CLEAR, EVERYTHING IS SIMPLY GREAT" 

Now principal number three - YOU DONT NEED ANY SUPLEMENTS TO DEFEAT "DISEASE" DROP YOUR PILLS RIGHT NOW, YOUR GUARDIAN ANGEL WILL HELP YOU AT ANY COST, LET HIM SPEAK AND LISTEN TO, LISTEN WISELY TO THOSE SIMPLE BUT PURE POSITIVE THOUGHTS. 

It may sounds hard at first, but my lovely people here - Just try and you will find out. It works like charm, fast and great. 

Now about my explaining of the whole cure - I personally think that we disrupted our thoughts so hard, that they went so obscure and grotesque so they started to like mmm (I will try my best to explain, but please remember Russian - is my native language) affect some sorts of biochemical schemes inside our brain and body. We afraid to eat some food with sugar, because we read here that sugar is bad, candida bla bla bla and so on... Its works totally crappy on us, mentally ill people =( When you eat your food or drink you soda - think only "Mmm so charming flavour in my mouth - I feel that this hamburger will go through my body so good I'm going to poo afterwards in my toilet with flowers and butterflies" Just let your Guardian Angel say this in your mind clearly (YOU SHOULD HEAR HIM !) and you will notice that your stomach isnt feel bad anymore, and others problems with your whole food recycling process dont occure anymore. We have these problems because we think about them when we eat, we afraid of life =( whole time =(, we are working against ourself in this world, such a shame on us people, such a shame of wasted time for nothing... I dont really think that we are psychos - ITS SIMPLIER - WE DONT LOVE OURSELVES AT ALL, WE HATE OUR LIFE BEINGS, OUR GUARDIAN ANGEL, WHO SAYS ONLY - OH NO THOSE COUGHS AGAIN, I MUST HAVE BEEN POOED SOMEWHERE, THIS WHOLE AREA IS COVERED IN MY GAS, THEY ARE SCRATHING THEIR NOSES, OH MY GOD LIGHTNING BLINKING IN THE TRAIN - I MUST HAVE BEEN DISRUPTED IT WITH MY ILL ENERGETIC FIELD, I WILL TRY NOT TO EAT MEAT FOR MONTHS, MAYBE IT WILL WORK, OR MAYBE I SHOULD BURN WITH UVB MY EYES OUT, SO THAT CRAWLING INSECTS INSIDE OF ME WILL DIE, AND NO ONE WILL SCRATCH ANYMORE IN THE ENTIRE WORLD !!! STOP IT PEOPLE !!! STOP IT IMMEDIATELY !!! YOU WILL DIE, YOU WILL GET YOURSELF A CANCER OR JUST END YOU LIFE SUICIDALLY !!!! STOP IT !!!! I SAID TO YOU !!!!! I WAS JUST LIKE THAT, NOW I CLEARLY UNDERSTAND, STOP IT !!!! BRING A GOOD SENTENCE TO SPEAK TO YOURSELF BY THE VOICE OF YOUR GUARDIAN ANGEL " EVERYTHING IS ALLRIGHT " !!!!!!!! AND IMMEDIATELY STOP THINKING BAD THOUGHTS ABOUT YOU KNOW WHAT IF YOU KNOW WHAT TRIES TO COME BACK (BE SURE, IT WILL TRY) BY THE SAME THING ! SHOOT IT LIKE A PRO BY SAYING IMMEDIATELY GOOD WORD TO YOURSELF ABOUT YOURSELF AND CONTINUE LIKE THAT !!! LIKE THAT FROM NOW ON !!! THE ONLY WAY !!!

Today I was going as usual at my work by train, and like once in a minute of all time I was thinking some positive and even funny things like - "Hmm I'm really curious, what If I am really the most beautiful person in the whole world, well ofcourse after Brad Pitt, but he is old right now, so yeah, he comes on second place, and It puts me on the throne of the most beautiful person in a galaxy" Guys, I couldnt believe myself, I started to laugh in a sec about such funny and UNUSUAL thought for myself, and I discovered in a minute that everyone who was watching me in the train, started to smile very kindly to me, they were always like that. Its just we puted masks of demons on those absolutely normal people, who think about themselves good. And by the way, I didnt took a shower, because I overslept at work, I forgot my headphones, I was looking not so smoothly as in my PATM being idiotic life, but its not the way you look - ITS ONLY THE WAY YOU THINK. I just asked my guardian angel to speak in my mind through my whole body and field around me, help me brother on this one - no problem my friend, I'm so glad you stopped thinking about this nightmare, its not normal you know :") you could end up sitting in the cabin deep in the woods playing chess with yourself for entire life )) BUT RIGHT NOW 


I FEEL FANTASTIC INSIDE 
I WANT EVERY SECOND OF MY BEAUTIFUL LIFE 
BECAUSE I KNOW I'M RIGHT AND I'M GOING TO BRING WHITE 
THOUGHTS OF BEING GREAT PERSON IN THE WHOLE WORLD FOR SHINY ME AND EVERYONE OF THOSE HAPPY PEOPLE AROUND ME !


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

We were poisoning ourselves for quite long time, so we need some time for our Angel to clear those black nightmare evilish thoughts by purifying them with white words "I GUESS I'M THE BEST PERSON IN THE WORLD" 

Don't you want to be a great person? If not, I'm not going anywhere with you, I dont want to curse my life anymore, but you can do what you want, you can freely die alone. If you can even call PATM - ANY SORT OF FREEDOM AT ALL? ITS PRISON OF MIND, BODY, AND SOUL ! GO ON ! WASTE YOUR LIFE MORE AND MORE ! TRY TO FIND THAT MAGICAL CURE ! I DONT NEED THAT PURSUIT ANYMORE ! PATM DIES, IN A MOMENT IT DISSAPEARS, BRAIN POISON FOG LEAVES THE HELL OUT ONCE AND FOR ALL ! 

I'm free and I feel happy inside of me, my mind is crystal clear in my pursuit of life full of happiness and beautiful thoughts !

HOW IS SOMETHING LIKE PATM CAN START? I'LL EXPLAIN 

- Its was like an effect of domino, we saw something unusual in our lives when we were at abnormal mental state (stress, lack of sleep, some reason to hate ourselves) and we started to think about it, then our mind started to notice something more and so on and so on, then we went right here and started to read about more negative thoughs and basically we started to intepriate it in our lives. So easy yet kinda hard to understand, when your mind is obscure and grotesque. 

I want to share you my great friday night, just a 10 minutes ago I see of my new girlfriend to her house - and we kissed godbye to each other. But its not the greatest news - I had sex for the first time in 2 years, so amazing feelings. You know its not like about PATM and so on. My method is something more, It can bring beautifulness to us, give us power, you can even have sex for bigger time than you suggest you should. Its just as simple, saying to yourself kind and pretty and beautiful words, so good my friends. You can even listen to the music and feel yourself so blessed. 

By the way, at the beggining of the week I was saying 

- I feel myself perfect 
- I am so beautiful 
- I am so healthy 
- I look so fine 
- I am happy 
- I'm the happiest person in the world 
- I love you people 
- Everything is allright 

To myself in mind, like maybe every minute of all time (I did it in my native language - Russian, but I think It doesnt matter, unless you understand the words), so it was like nonstop, and right now I'm saying them like every 10 minutes of all time, just to remember that I am good person as all you are Its so fantastic, I can feel myself blessed as angel right now and I'm sure, that from now on, negative thoughts will not bother me anymore, for just a week you can build yourself a great purify wall, and like someone said before - its better that any vitamins the world can produce, its like elixir of youth, beauty and happiness, just the words in your mind. God, I wish I had knew this before, even before PATM. 

You know we think too much and if you start to think that you are great, happy, beautiful person, you will find yourself not just happy, you will find yourself pure excellent happy (I dont know how to say it more bigger ) 

So in our case, we will go from one extreme (PATM) to other (BEAUTY) dramatically fast, so in that case we are really capable of doing great stuff round here in this world my dear fellow people. Its a deep night right now in Russia, Saturday, and I can say to you for 100% that my delusion is just went off like a plague or fog. Ofcourse there are still people who cough, scratch their nose, well I do it for myself also and its nothing serious, theres lots of dust by the way in the world, so if you inhale it, ofcourse there will be reaction, but its not the point. Believe me at 100%, that coughs from now on dont bother me at all, at like absolute zero no bother. At second, third and fourth day of the week, yes, I have bothering myself with reactions, but I shoot them immediately with saying - I Feel Great, I'm healthy and beautiful, Joy, Happines, Luck, Success, Health, Love - to myself and it had worked like swiss clocks, nice and trustworthy, great feeling. Right now Its more like I have to find them (reactions from others) like Sherlock Holmes They went silent, my vision got more range (great thing by the way) and I feel myself happy, not to mention that I even started to look more beautiful, even my colleagues pointed that I look great. They suggest its because of spring... I will not tell them my secret They are good as they are, but we my friends from now on, will be the most beautiful people in the world, so great and cheerful and just pure cute and best in the entire universe. I myself now smile in mirror so easy and I just dont need any force to do that. Its sincere smile, I swear. 

My whole theory went so out of the box, that right now I even think about starting my own cemenaries to tell this secret to other people but in easy and simple words, just like for 6-years old children. Because I believe that this method can heal A LOT OF DISEASES ! 90% of all diseases (not only mental, not at all, even physical - its the power of loving yourself) 

I can say to everyone - That now I really love myself - I fell it easily, my whole skin, my stomach, my head, my face, my hair - feel so good, you cant even imagine. Stop, wait a sec, ofcourse you can, I told you the cure Go on my friends, its so great here on this side. I'm going to cinema with my new girl in the evening, and then we will follow at her place and have sex again, ofcourse, because she wants to be with shiny young man, and I already saw it in my mind, and delivered it to my Guardian Angel - He said, no problem Alex, if you want to have sex with her once more, We will do it together I'm so glad that we are cooperative right now. We can rule this world easily.

OK ALEX NOW I UNDERSTAND, I WILL THINK PATM AWAY AND BE POSITIVE - most of you say 

No no my dear friends, its very hard to do, I advice more easy way. 

JUST SAY COMPLIMENTS IN YOUR MIND TO YOURSELF 

You should exactly say to your mind these words like every 30 seconds and pronounce them clearly in your mind so you can hear them. 

- I feel myself perfect 
- I am so beautiful 
- I am so healthy 
- I look so fine 
- I am happy 
- I'm the happiest person in the world 
- I love you people 
- Everything is allright 

It doesnt work other way, try it, try it, try it. Hard at first, but so damn easy after one day, great things to come will help you to improve improve improve these words. 

I'm saying lots of good compliments to myself, I went to saying (I'm brilliant - I am happier that I'd ever been) 

You can work out your own phrases but they must include - I - and - Positive Compliment - 

For example - I feel incredibly good, I'm crystal clear, I look pleasant, I smell like flowers - best smell in the world. I'm building my strong and healthy aura. 

BUT REMEMBER ONE THING - IF YOU CANT DO THIS - IF YOU CANT SAY THEM AT ALL - ITS A BIG PROBLEM 

OR IF YOU CANT SAY THEM WISELY - LIKE MAYBE YOU STARTING TO SAY IN YOUR MIND 

"I FEEL MYSELF INCREDIBLY" - AND THEN IT INTERRUPTS AND THE BAD WORDS LIKE ILL, GLOOM, BROKEN, STINKY OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT LIKE FLYING THEMSELF AT THE ENDING - SO IN YOUR MIND IT SOUNDS LIKE " I FEEL MYSELF INCREDIBLY BROKEN " - INSTEAD OF " I FEEL MYSELF INCREDIBLY HAPPY " - IMMEDIATELY GO TO PSYCHOLOGIST, ITS A BIG PROBLEM, I AM SURE.




«When you look into an abyss, the abyss also looks into you.» 

«“But the worst enemy you can meet will always be yourself; you lie in wait for yourself in caverns and forests. Lonely one, you are going the way to yourself! And your way goes past yourself, and past your seven devils! You will be a heretic to yourself and witch and soothsayer and fool and doubter and unholy one and villain. You must be ready to burn yourself in your own flame: how could you become new, if you had not first become ashes?”» 

«Sometimes people don’t want to hear the truth because they don’t want their illusions destroyed.» 

«Thoughts are the shadows of our feelings - always darker, emptier and simpler.» 

«You must have chaos within you to give birth to a dancing star.» 

«We often refuse to accept an idea merely because the tone of voice in which it has been expressed is unsympathetic to us.» 

«Those who cannot understand how to put their thoughts on ice should not enter into the heat of debate.» 

«When a hundred men stand together, each of them loses his mind and gets another one.» 

«There cannot be a God because if there were one, I could not believe that I was not He.» 

«He who laughs best today, will also laughs last.» 

«Those that find the struggle of life too hard turn against life and find it blameworthy» 

“The life of the enemy . Whoever lives for the sake of combating an enemy has an interest in the enemy's staying alive.” 

“Pardon me, my friends, I have ventured to paint my happiness on the wall.” 

“The most spiritual human beings, assuming they are the most courageous, also experience by far the most painful tragedies: but it is precisely for this reason that they honor life, because it brings against them its most formidable weapons.” 

“What destroys a man more quickly than to work, think and feel without inner necessity, without any deep personal desire, without pleasure - as a mere automaton of duty?” 

“Whoever, at any time, has undertaken to build a new heaven has found the strength for it in his own hell...” 

“Without forgetting it is quite impossible to live at all.” 

“And once you are awake, you shall remain awake eternally.” 

“...throw roses into the abyss and say: 'here is my thanks to the monster who didn't succeed in swallowing me alive.” 

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

Please listen to this song 

Coldplay - A message 

Lyrics 

My song is love 
Love to the loveless, shown 
And it goes up 
You don't have to be alone 

Your heavy heart 
Is made of stone 
And it's so hard to see you clearly 
You don't have to be on your own 
You don't have to be on your own 

And I'm not gonna take it back 
Well I'm not gonna say I don't mean that 
Your the target that I'm aiming at 
And I get that message home 

My song is love 
My song is love, unknown 
And I'm on fire for you, clearly 
You don't have to be alone 
You don't have to be on your own 

And I'm not gonna take it back 
And I'm not gonna say I don't mean that 
Your the target that I'm aiming at 
But I'm nothing on my own 
Got to get that message home 

And I'm not gonna stand and wait 
Not gonna leave it until it's much too late 
On a platform I'm gonna stand and say 
That I'm nothing on my own 
And I love you, please come home 

My song is love, is love unknown 
And I've got to get that message home


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

It should stay higher


----------



## awakenedwolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Great thread you have, also many people here should realize that many times when they perceive other people as judging them or looking at them weird etc. it is because you are and attractive person to look at. It's amazing how many attractive people who get stared at don't realize it's because they are beautiful in some way and not because something is off about them.


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

They blocked all of my accounts on our forum (m e d h e l p) - BUT I'M NOT GONNA TAKE IT BACK !!! I WILL STAND ON MY OWN 

In the first time in hystory of psichiatry nowadays - The victim will reveal his true identity - Its basically explains that I have won in this whole time struggle. I'm going to go public. I'm going to change this world

Here I am, I reveal myself

w
w

w
.
v

k
.
c
o
m
/
a

l
e
x
b
l
a
c
k
f
i
e
l

d

(its our analogue of facebook in Russia)


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

The whole idea is not to repeat like a robot every sec/min for entire life, but to feel this way even when you are not saying these words. 

(this adresses to one of the guy on our forum who was the one who was responsible for deleting my account)
I will patent it and I will go public. And in public I will crush people like you, I will smash 
you like cockroaches, because I am great person and you are a pity one. And you are the only reason this nightmare still goes on for some people here. 

I'm adressing this to the people who dont hate me, but also dont come with me. I suggest you not to post 

anything here. Not exactly, I forbid you to post anything - right here only people who follows me can only post. Please dont write about your sussy mussy diets and oil putting and how you do your whole life. You are here, on this forum, AND THATS NOT A COINCIDINCE WHY ARE WE HERE, THERES NO WAY JUST TO GET HERE FOR NORMAL PEOPLE. 
Or I will permit you to post something here, but you must reveal yourself - just like I did, so we could argue on equal levels (Its very logical, you know me in face, I dont know you, so let me speak and you shut and listen) 
What do you afraid? You are saying you are 100% PATM FREE and still you restrict your life with some rules you created and designed (Oil putting, fruits and vegs only) So what do you afraid? Reveal yourself 

I only permit to post here my own followers, you dont need to reveal yourself, but you should promise me and yourself that you will follow me till the end and consider my remedy is the only cure in the world - !!!!!no matter what they say!!!!! 
Also I want my followers to shut those who neutral or against me 
Believe me in few days you will understand it completely and we'll be working cooperative at 100% 


Follow me ! I will bring you to the light ! 

I have won ! I have won for you my dear friends ! 

(After that post they deleted my account)

Dont worry my friend - I'm copying everything - From anytime I can rebirth like Phoenix Bird. I will not leave, because I'm the one. I will not leave you alone 

Dont forget to visit my Remedy Ship, or my own personal page, you can ask me any questions, I will get you out from that hell we all created, just as I got out myself. I will get public, Well actually I'm already public  I will try to do it on Fox or Letterman or Ellen Paige, or Oprah (ANYWHERE IN AMERICA WHERE PEOPLE COULD HEAR ME, A LOT OF PEOPLE, I WILL TELL MY WHOLE STORY OF PATM AND ABOUT MY WHOLE ELIXIR)


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

That is my sentence to that forum, where I was banned


-
You could become famous because of me, the guy who represents a cure for thousands of psychological problems

But instead - You banned me.

IN THAT CASE - YOU SHOULD FORGET ABOUT ANY RULES YOUR FORUM BROUGHT. WE ARE HERE IN WAR, WHICH I WILL LEAD TO THE BIGGEST VICTORY IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND

So at my show in Ellen Paige - I will not say a word about your forum, but instead I will use the name of another forum who will get famous and in the future will help people throughout the world by my words.

Long life, *******s. Continue to hold those people as prisoners.-


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

I want some proffessional with real psychological diploma right here to approve my method. If the board of psychiatrists of the whole world or in America or in some other civilized countries will accept my method as a cure, then I want to went public by all of the meanings and spread my words, because I urge to change this world. I always thought about myself as someone who will forever struggle to find who I am really in this world. I could never think of myself as a saviour. But only the one who saw the eyes of fear, dark, and nightmare himslef will capable to produce the best weapon against. Please spread this words of mine. Dont block me, dont supress me by any kind. I have only good intentions for everyone


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm sorry, I just dont know good American shows even prime time ones - ofcourse I meant Ellen Degeneres, not Paige. I wrote my letters to Ellen Degeneres and Oprah Winfrey and also for Californian institute of psychology.

I'm asking for moderators of this forum - Please dont delete anything here, you will be grateful for keeping my messsages alive, believe me, I'm not gonna stand of.


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

And thanks again to the moderators for accepting my post. My dear friends, this method helped me (I was one of the worsest cases, you can see at my photographs - I got no life inside of me) Now I have another life - just by writing all of this and revealing myself - I formed myself a great and powerful character that will help all of the people through the world (Not only for mentally ill, but healthy too people will live their live greater)

You know... I think... that the difference between mental and healthy human is in their thoughts in their unconsciousness. Healthy people always think about themself good things - but they dont actually listen to them, they are floating in their unconsciousness. But Mental people have only bad things in their unconsciousness. So my method is alternative mechanism. 

I BRING THE EASIEST AND THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THOUGHTS STRAIGHT TO THE MIND - STRAIGHT TO THE CONSCIOUSNESS, SO FROM THAT POINT IT CAN HEAL EVERYONE'S UNCONSCIOUSNESS.

That is how I explain my method, but its just a prediction how It worked for me, I dont really have any education in psychology, I dont know what is chakras and energetic shields, kundalini and so on - its too hard for me. But I was a victim of horrible dissease in case of brain and mind - I dont know even now myself - How I got out from that hell, But I did IT - AND IMMEDIATELY I WROTE THIS EXACT INSTRUCTIONS, I BUILT HOLY, EASY AND FORMIDABLE WEAPON TO ATTACK THE HELL WHERE I PRODUCED MY NIGHTMARE.


----------



## My Remedy (Mar 1, 2014)

I have never been abroad in my life, all my life I was basically at home, hiding. Even before PATM, Toxic Shame, or ORC - They are the peak of self-delusions. But I always had social anxiety - I never thought about myself that I beautiful or good. I always tried to find deficiency in myself. 

But Now I Awake, I Opened My Eyes, I Love Myself and Its The Most Beautiful Thing In My Entire Life.

I want to share it with the whole world. Please I need your help
Is there a possibility to fly in USA as a goodwill ambassador and have a speech in front of the whole world?


----------



## Anadin (May 27, 2014)

Alex. Please tell me you are still cure. I can not seam to heal my self from this awful PATM.


----------



## eoghei32bv (Mar 20, 2015)

Alex please go **** your mum in the anus you bipolar idiot..lol. You made that story up and responded to yourself you weird ****..LOL.


----------



## Anig88 (12 mo ago)

My Remedy said:


> I have never been abroad in my life, all my life I was basically at home, hiding. Even before PATM, Toxic Shame, or ORC - They are the peak of self-delusions. But I always had social anxiety - I never thought about myself that I beautiful or good. I always tried to find deficiency in myself.
> 
> But Now I Awake, I Opened My Eyes, I Love Myself and Its The Most Beautiful Thing In My Entire Life.
> 
> ...


How are u now?


----------

